# Keep Fruit Flies in one place in viv?



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

So i recently set up a nice tank and for the moment my frogs are growing and soon will out grow their temp tank. I want to move them into my bigger tub with plants, and was wondering if there is a way to keep the flies in one area of the tank for the frogs, like a bait? I want to make sure they get enough to eat.

Oh they are Green sips about 5 months old


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Take a cap from a water bottle and smush some banana into it.
In minutes it will be covered with flies.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I wouldn't be too concerned they are in need of a designated station, especially at 5 months old. It would detract from the enrichment of encouraging (as close to) natural foraging behavior. My biggest concern with my adults is over feeding (slightly less of a concern with growing juveniles as are yours). Our little glass boxes pale in comparison to their natural territories. Their back legs should be obviously plump. Use this as your gauge instead of body size. At least, that is how I judge.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I did both of the above. I started with a little banana feeding station, and once I was sure they were all eating okay, I took it away and started scattering the flies all over. A year later they still like to eat where that food station was originally; it's actually their little social hangout even though it wasn't there that long.

Mine were only 2-3 months OOW, though, and I had just gotten them so I wanted to have the ability to check them over for a week or so. If you're already familiar with your frogs and know how their health is, then I'd agree a feeding station is unnecessary.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Take a cap from a water bottle and smush some banana into it.
> In minutes it will be covered with flies.


I do the same, although in summer I prefer a lemon slice because of the smell of rotten banana - banana however is better.
Another thing, after a while in banana or lemons slices come out FFs larvae - nutritious food for frogs.


----------



## Jax99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Would other fruit work besides a banana?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Apples work pretty well too...I sometimes use bug burger and that always seems to do the job....gets lots of isopods and springtails too.


----------



## Jax99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Awsome thanks for the info! great thread!


----------



## TsReptiles (Mar 2, 2009)

great thread a food station is common practice a lot of people like it and a lot dont due to wanting their frogs to get their hunt on.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy way....assuming you have a ff cup is to put it in the fridge. A few minutes and they are slow as molasses. Watch the fun ensue!


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Take a cap from a water bottle and smush some banana into it.
> In minutes it will be covered with flies.


good idea i am going to do that


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

you can put some fruit fly culturing media in the cap


----------

